
Beware the ‘mother of all credit bubbles’ - el_benhameen
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/beware-the-mother-of-all-credit-bubbles
======
t23
The link is broken or the article was removed.

~~~
el_benhameen
Whoops, thanks. Couldn't edit the url, so reposted here [0]. Correct link is
[1].

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17287550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17287550)
[1] [https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/beware-
the-m...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/beware-the-mother-
of-all-credit-bubbles/2018/06/08/940f467c-69af-11e8-9e38-24e693b38637)

